# Are You Annoying?



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

quiz

http://www.amiannoying.com/(S(khvwl43akjqvcifkwkg24fin))/quizform.aspx?ID=3


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I would be _annoyed_ if I were obligated to complete this quiz.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I completed the quiz and I came out to be annoying.

Why?

Because I gave all the good answers...

Darn, this is the first quiz I failed by actually getting the answers right...

:lol:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Oh, absolutely, I'm the most horrendously annoying person on earth. Entering the room I'm in has been known to make people compulsively want to slap me.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

World Violist said:


> Oh, absolutely, I'm the most horrendously annoying person on earth. Entering the room I'm in has been known to make people compulsively want to slap me.


I guess you are what they call a Slapable guy! :lol:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I KNOW I'm very annoying; I don't need a quiz to tell me that


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> I KNOW I'm very annoying; I don't need a quiz to tell me that


LOL even your answer was annoying...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> LOL even your answer was annoying...


See? Told you so...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I know it may come as a surprise to some of you, but I'm actually the most loveable individual in the entire universe. When I walk into a room, people are filled with renewed spirit and optimism, and, though I always tell them to stop, people can't help but grovel at my feet because of my immense presence and their intense desire to please me.

Hahaha, mortals!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Polednice said:


> I know it may come as a surprise to some of you, but I'm actually the most loveable individual in the entire universe. When I walk into a room, people are filled with renewed spirit and optimism, and, though I always tell them to stop, people can't help but grovel at my feet because of my immense presence and their intense desire to please me.
> 
> Hahaha, mortals!


Shame, then, that this an internet forum.:tiphat:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

People dont seem to know that I exist


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't fathom half the questions, as they're all expressed in Americanese. Therefore I'm not sure if I'm annoying, but I strongly doubt it.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I know it may come as a surprise to some of you, but I'm actually the most loveable individual in the entire universe. When I walk into a room, people are filled with renewed spirit and optimism, and, though I always tell them to stop, people can't help but grovel at my feet because of my immense presence and their intense desire to please me.
> 
> Hahaha, mortals!


You remind me of Jesse Eisenberg in his Monologue


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

"moderately annoying"

Maybe I am! What of it? Want to fight about it?!


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> "moderately annoying"
> 
> Maybe I am! What of it? Want to fight about it?!


That was annoying...


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Toccata said:


> I can't fathom half the questions, as they're all expressed in Americanese. Therefore I'm not sure if I'm annoying, but I strongly doubt it.


Are you in D minor?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

> Quiz Results
> Points: 73
> 
> After extensive research, our crack team of psychologists have classified you as "moderately annoying." Not to worry though, it is perfectly acceptable to annoy others sparingly. It reminds them that you still exist.
> ...


I more annoyed that I've wasted 3.23 minutes I'll never get back again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"Not annoying."

I didn't know half the people on that quiz, I'm so ignorant of mainstream culture.

I would call that quiz worthless.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "Not annoying."
> 
> I didn't know half the people on that quiz, I'm so ignorant of mainstream culture.
> 
> I would call that quiz worthless.


I didn't get several of the questions either, mostly because I'm completely ignorant on cars and pop culture...

To be perfectly honest, I doubt I would be called annoying if I knew what they were talking about, though. I'm just remarkably sarcastic.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Are you in D minor?


Normally, yes, especially when I listen to "Death and the Maiden". I would say that Beethoven's Ninth has a similar efect, and also Mozart's Piano Concerto No 20, and Sibelius' Violin Concerto. Strangely, Brahms PC 1 has a similar effect, and I would say with some confidence that Shostakovich's Symphony No 5 quite definitely brings on a heavy D Minor mood.

I rarely feel in F minor.

I'm mostly try to be in F# major, but rarely succeed.

My highest ambition is to be in E major, but I'm still waiting to achieve that.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Toccata said:


> Normally, yes, especially when I listen to "Death and the Maiden". I would say that Beethoven's Ninth has a similar efect, and also Mozart's Piano Concerto No 20, and Sibelius' Violin Concerto. Strangely, Brahms PC 1 has a similar effect, and I would say with some confidence that Shostakovich's Symphony No 5 quite definitely brings on a heavy D Minor mood.
> 
> I rarely feel in F minor.
> 
> ...


Listen to the Jadasson PC2 to f minor...while you're at it, for the F sharp major listen to the Scriabin Piano concerto, and for the finale I suggest Mendelssohn's Overture to a Midsummer Night's dream...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn! Only "moderately annoying," I was hoping to be a lot more annoying than this!


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Listen to the Jadasson PC2 to f minor you, while you're at it, for the F sharp major listen to the Scriabin Piano concerto, and for the finale I suggest Mendelssohn's Overture to a Midsummer Night's dream...


Scriabin's concerto is in F sharp minor.

But I don't quite get Toccata's joke, is it grounded in music theory, or just random?


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

mueske said:


> Scriabin's concerto is in F sharp minor.
> 
> But I don't quite get Toccata's joke, is it grounded in music theory, or just random?


Nothing I say is random.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Toccata said:


> Nothing I say is random.


Would you mind explaining it then? :tiphat:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Damn! Only "moderately annoying," I was hoping to be a lot more annoying than this!


You're too good for this business...:lol:


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

mueske said:


> Would you mind explaining it then? :tiphat:


Right then. There are certain musical key signatures which are often associated with a specific subjective quality or emotion. e.g. D minor is normally associated with sadness.

There is no definitive list, but here is one which is sometimes used, taken from Christian Schubart's Ideen zu einer Aesthetik der Tonkunst (1806)

C Major: innocence, simplicity, happiness

C Minor: languishing, longing

Db Major: grief and rapture

C# Minor: disappointed friendship

D Major: triumph, rejoicing

D Minor: sadness

Eb Major: love, devotion

D# Minor: anxiety of the soul, brooding despair, of blackest depresssion

E Major: full delight

E minor: hope of resolving in the happiness of C major

F Major: complaisance & calm

F Minor: Deep depression, longing for the grave

F# Major:triumph over difficulty

F# Minor: resentment and discontent

G Major: idyllic and lyrical, gentle and peaceful

G Minor: discontent, uneasiness, worry

Ab Major: death, putrefaction

Ab Minor: wailing lament, difficult struggle

A Major: satisfaction with one's state of affairs

A minor: tenderness of character

Bb Major: clear conscience, hope & aspiration for a better world

Bb minor: surly and discontented with oneself and with everything else

B Major: anger, rage, jealousy, fury, despair

B Minor: patience, of calm awaiting ones's fate 
.........

Saul asked if I was in "D minor". I answered "yes" by saying that I'm only in this mood when listening to certain well-known works, which (although I didn't actually say so) are all in written the key of D minor, e.g. Schubert's Death & the Maiden string quartet.

Then I described certain other moods which either I do not normally fall into or into which I aspire. Check back and you'll see that I said that I rarely feel deep depression (F minor); I normally aim to triumph over difficulty (F# major); but my highest ambition is to achieve full delight (E major), but I'm still waiting to reach that goal.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

This thread is really becoming annoying, truly an epiphany in juxtaposition form.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Toccata said:


> Right then. There are certain musical key signatures which are often associated with a specific subjective quality or emotion. e.g. D minor is normally associated with sadness.
> 
> There is no definitive list, but here is one which is sometimes used, taken from Christian Schubart's Ideen zu einer Aesthetik der Tonkunst (1806)
> 
> ...


Wow, interesting!:tiphat:


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

mueske said:


> Scriabin's concerto is in F sharp minor.


I meant the middle movement...


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Toccata said:


> *Snip*
> 
> Saul asked if I was in "D minor". I answered "yes" by saying that I'm only in this mood when listening to certain well-known works, which (although I didn't actually say so) are all in written the key of D minor, e.g. Schubert's Death & the Maiden string quartet.
> 
> Then I described certain other moods which either I do not normally fall into or into which I aspire. Check back and you'll see that I said that I rarely feel deep depression (F minor); I normally aim to triumph over difficulty (F# major); but my highest ambition is to achieve full delight (E major), but I'm still waiting to reach that goal.


Thanks, though I had another idea. I know of these "moods" mostly ascribed to certain keys, though I thought it had something to do with the relations of the keys themselves, musically speaking. Like dominant and such.


@Saul: ok then, just making sure.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mueske said:


> Thanks, though I had another idea. I know of these "moods" mostly ascribed to certain keys, though I thought it had something to do with the relations of the keys themselves, musically speaking. Like dominant and such.


Unless the listener has perfect pitch or synaesthesia or some such, the idea of attaching moods to individual keys is outdated really. Those connotations arise not because of anything intrinsic to music in those keys, but rather because of famous pieces in a key which have something (coincidentally) in common; or because of extra-musical notions, such as C Major being the easiest scale to play on a piano.

However, though it might not be to quite the same extent, it could certainly still be said of relations between keys in a piece, such as the dominant creating a sense of expectation or particular jubilation etc.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

mueske said:


> @Saul: ok then, just making sure.


That's cool...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am moderately annoying


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Fiddlesticks. You only ever get to 'mildly', even on a good day with the wind behind you!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> I am moderately annoying


Never let it be said !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Fiddlesticks. You only ever get to 'mildly', even on a good day with the wind behind you!


Speaking as an expert on the subject of course.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Speaking as an expert on the subject of course.


Of course I'm an expert on the annoying, moody dear*: I know *you*, don't I? :tiphat:

* Note, this is a certificated joke. Passed by a trained posse of joke-inspectors.  No offence is intended to any party living or dead. All characters are fictitious. And the author is hiding on a desert island in the middle of an unnamed ocean. With no resources in any case. Definitely not worth suing.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Of course I'm an expert on the annoying, moody dear: I know *you*, don't I? :tiphat:


Yes,that means that you are also fortunate !
This is another mouldering ancient thread dug up at midnight.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Yes,that means that you are also fortunate !
> This is another mouldering ancient thread dug up at midnight.


The answer is clear. You must start an irresistible *new* thread.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> The answer is clear. You must start an irresistible *new* thread.


It would certainly go on for some time with the amount of ammunition available here.

THIS IS ANOTHER JOKE OF COURSE AND I WOULD BE MORTIFIED IF ANYONE TOOK UMBRAGE(LOOK IT UP ).


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> The answer is clear. You must start an irresistible *new* thread.


I don't know how,altho' the troll has told me how--but then he considers me a lost cause.


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

The test annoyed me. It was too straightforward 

On the other hand, in real life I am proud to say I'm quite annoying when it comes to dealing with dishonest fools and having them get their facts straight, hehe.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I know you are but what am I


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm annoying to people because I'm so quiet. My silence annoys them. They can't do anything but talk nonsense.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Points: 113*
"You are the office drunk, or at least people think you are. You are that *"very annoying"* person who often tells stories without meaning and there is no end to your conversations. People typically interrupt your endless ramblings by saying "What is the point [your name here]. It's a shame, but if it makes you feel any better, you could have scored worse."

Damn, I could have gotten some more points in seems...... wonder what some after very annoying, now there is a challenge.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bzzz: I failed -- perhaps that is a passing grade on this quiz?

By questions two and three, I had no idea of whom or what was being referenced, so I checked out.

The thing must have been written by folk still in or just out of college - for those in that age demographic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Points: 113*
> "You are the office drunk, or at least people think you are. You are that *"very annoying"* person who often tells stories without meaning and there is no end to your conversations. People typically interrupt your endless ramblings by saying "What is the point [your name here]. It's a shame, but if it makes you feel any better, you could have scored worse."
> 
> Damn, I could have gotten some more points in seems...... wonder what some after very annoying, now there is a challenge.


I'm right behind you!
*Points: 112*
You are the office drunk, or at least people think you are. You are that "very annoying" person who often tells stories without meaning and there is no end to your conversations. People typically interrupt your endless ramblings by saying "What is the point [your name here]. It's a shame, but if it makes you feel any better, you could have scored worse.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Join the club - the challenge is on...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going to try to annoy people by posting heaps of empty comments.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Also good for the daily post rate too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm done here. Things to do, people to annoy....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I think this would be found more annoying if more of the talking classical members, lived in a more convenient timezone and weren't sleeping at present. But all in all good effort COAG.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I think this would be found more annoying if more of the talking classical members, lived in a more convenient timezone and weren't sleeping at present. But all in all good effort COAG.


Thank you, EddieRUKiddingSibelius. I shall post more annoying nothing late in the evening. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am back 

..........


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you, EddieRUKiddingSibelius. I shall post more annoying nothing late in the evening. :tiphat:


The thing with you is that you don't have to try, you are just a natural.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

WELL THIS IS BLOODY BORING ISN'T IT


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> The thing with you is that you don't have to try, you are just a natural.


-_- 

...........


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to try to annoy people by posting heaps of empty comments.


FAILED ...



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Also good for the daily post rate too.


No ... postings in the Community Forum do not add to the daily post rate ... especially (now) deleted ones.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's not fair - you deleted them when I hadn't finished reading them!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol: 

the message was the same in all of them ..


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> :lol:
> 
> the message was the same in all of them ..


They were variations on a theme! Ya didn't get the subtlety!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> FAILED ...


Aw c'mon Kh!!! It's completely on topic of the thread! You're being a spoilsport again. 



Krummhorn said:


> [No ... postings in the Community Forum do not add to the daily post rate ... especially (now) deleted ones.


They don't add to the daily post rate on one's profile but they _do_ bump one to the top of the Top Posters section, so arguably yes they do!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> FAILED ...


*dislike* ut: 

..............


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> FAILED ...
> 
> No ... postings in the Community Forum do not add to the daily post rate ... especially (now) deleted ones.


Is this your attempt at being annoying. Very good!! Well done!! :clap:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Could be ... just remember that I am the one with the big red BAN button in my arsenal of forum tools ... 

I'm a lot like Frederik who posted awhile back ... "those that ruffle our feathers tends to get zapped ... "

Forum staff are seldom popular ... and I can accept that ... it goes with the job.

Blanked posts only serve to consume valuable drive space on the servers ... we (staff) are tasked to remove those for the sake of conversation flow. Few members really want to scroll through 23+ blank postings, and, complaints were received from other members.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> [...]
> Forum staff are seldom popular ... and I can accept that ... it goes with the job.
> [...]


You have one of the many 'jobs' wherein it is better to be right than popular. Depending on where the analysis originates, your success ratings vary. I'm sure that you have your own internal 'rightness' meter, and so does Mr. Magle. ... .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm just following orders ... failing that, I am toast. 

It's his forum ... we are all guests here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Somehow it seems a bit of an anticlimax now to announce to the world that I am 'moderately annoying'...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Somehow it seems a bit of an anticlimax now to announce to the world that I am 'moderately annoying'...


You really didn't need to ,it's in the public domain. But I thought you already had.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

If I'm not considered annoying at the end of this...I'm going to be greatly surprised.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

My wife has found me annoying for the last 30 years...is that an answer? (since I can't do the quiz!)


----------

